

Zencoder releases the cloud’s most efficient HTTP Live Streaming - jon_dahl
http://blog.zencoder.com/2011/12/08/announcing-the-clouds-most-efficient-http-live-streaming/

======
Terretta
Title might be more accurate as "efficient _encoding_ for HTTP Live
Streaming." Also, from the article, it's with "a similar level of optimization
to Apple’s own [encoding] tools."

